# 8 May Be Enough, but 6 Will Do Too



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

It's well known that I like to check the dumpsters here at the local college. I have found it a treasure trove for unusual items. I've scored specimin jars, wood of all sorts, audio visual equipment, full chandeliers, and all manner of things.

Finally hit the mother load this week though. Six full medical mannequins in pretty good condition. Plus a few assorted limbs, heads, and torsos.

As I was pulling them out of the dumpster and making apile it looked pretty gruesome. All arms and legs. SO did the back of my truck on the way home. I'm sure I got more than a couple of odd looks. Plus, the neighbors saw me dragging them from the driveway to the shed. Didn't bat an eye.

I also think they some of them were used in the gynecological department as they are VERY anatomically correct. Don't get any ideas. I've covered all the naughty bits you pervs.:zombie:
































I have a pretty good idea what I'll do with about 4 of them. The other two I'll wait to see where they fit in. I have to do a little work on a couple of them to get the back together but nothing a couple of bolts and screws won't fix.

Keep divin' !


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Un-freakin-believable! You are the king of the dumpster dive! Anyone of us would be thrilled to find one of those!! What possibilites they conjure up!
Hey, you know if you can't find a use for the other two....just sayin'
(I'll take one w/o the naughty parts though!)
Most excellent score Mark!:smoking:

The pics make your driveway look like a scene from CSI Miami. Imagine the autopsy or morgue scene you could do!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Dang, great score!!!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

They are creepy just as is, with all the unusual holes, orifices, TAPE..lol.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm happy to see the lady mannequins are shaped like real people and not Barbie dolls. And the men are built like Ken and have no anatomically correct parts.

JD, you really need to get on the ball and go with lewlew armed with a video camera when he goes dumpster diving. I think you could get some good haunter documentary footage out of such an adventure:googly:


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I hate you. Okay, not really. I am just really jealous. Those are so totally cool. You are one lucky dumpster diver. Glad for you.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

jdubbya said:


> Un-freakin-believable! You are the king of the dumpster dive! Anyone of us would be thrilled to find one of those!! What possibilites they conjure up!
> Hey, you know if you can't find a use for the other two....just sayin'
> (I'll take one w/o the naughty parts though!)
> Most excellent score Mark!:smoking:
> ...


Thanks Jerry! I think a couple will get wrapped up in garbage bags for dead bodies and hung in the carport maze. Make folks go around them. Couldn't believe my luck when I peeked in the dumpster.



RoxyBlue said:


> I'm happy to see the lady mannequins are shaped like real people and not Barbie dolls. And the men are built like Ken and have no anatomically correct parts.
> 
> JD, you really need to get on the ball and go with lewlew armed with a video camera when he goes dumpster diving. I think you could get some good haunter documentary footage out of such an adventure


What really freaks me out is the elderly mannequin complete with wrinkles and sagging...well...lets just say sagging. The male mannequins were also anatomically correct except those bits were tear-away. Nothing like handling mannequin junk!

Is it wrong to have mannequin envy?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

lewlew said:


> The male mannequins were also anatomically correct except those bits were tear-away.



Ouch! I'll be walking gingerly the rest of the day now!
Hey! You could have a Lorena Bobbit scene in your haunt! (Now how many of you remember who she is and what she did to her husband while he slept!)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I remember, and it was scary:googly:


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice grab!!!!

I recognize the three holed one...it's for anything with a laparotomy or laprascopy being used. I have scars in those places!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh you are so lucky! Nice Grab!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Frig, I am so jealous! Nice Score!!!


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Nice score....


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I never thought about dumpster diving over at the university..I bet there is all kinds of cool stuff that gets chunked...especially at the end of each semester.

Great score.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Haunted Bayou said:


> I never thought about dumpster diving over at the university..I bet there is all kinds of cool stuff that gets chunked...especially at the end of each semester.
> 
> Great score.


Thanks! Yeah, The end of the semester is always good, but so is just before the year starts. I also look to see if their doing any remodeling. The one year they had thousands of vinly LP's just thrown in the dumpster. Crazy.

Along with these mannequins they had hundreds of textbooks on anatomy, nursing, medical books of all sorts. You just never know what's going to show up.


----------



## Murdock (May 17, 2010)

Seriously awesome score!!!! I am green with envy...there I admit it, I'm coveting your find lol.


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

lewlew said:


> those bits were tear-away.


Now I am no Med. student, BUT WHY would these "bits" EVER need to be tear away? Does that happen a lot in real life and if so I hope they are teaching todays student doctors that Velcro is not the way to fix ripped of man bits.


----------

